# 3d Metal Printing



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

how about making a slingshot like this?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I wonder if I can print from my iPad to this.

Cool and interesting video E

LGD


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

hrawk shown me this:






beat that!!!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

strikewzen said:


> beat that!!!


The man who wrote the program for this must be Stephen Hawking


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

strikewzen said:


> beat that!!!


Wow, Zen. it is 5 Axis one cool!


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

that is cool


----------

